# MS 290 STIHL FARM BOSS



## KaptJaq

Does anybody have an opinion on the Stihl 290 farm boss with an 18" bar?  MY 13 year old saw, 33cc/18" box store brand is getting a little tired.  I saw the Stihl 290 farm boss for $289 today.  Is it a good saw? Is $289 a good price for it?

KaptJaq


----------



## jeffoc

I really like mine. I've had it for about 5 years now and run it pretty hard. Never had a hiccup with it. It cost me ~425 with a 20 in bar. I was running safety chain until last week and just bought a yellow label chain and it is like a new saw again.

That price would be good around here for one in decent shape. I was at an auction a couple of weeks ago and an older 029 sold for 325.


----------



## Flatbedford

I loved my 029 with a 20" bar for years. then I tried a friend's 036 and it was all over. 029/MS290 is a great all around firewood saw for the money. There are better ones , but you will pay much more for them. I only bought the 036 because my friend bought it very cheap and passed the savings on to me.


----------



## Grisu

That's about what I paid for a new MS 290 a few months ago. I was looking for a good all-around saw; not too big for some limbing but powerful enough for some bigger wood. So far, it has not disappointed me. It has confirmed its reputation as a reliable and proven performer. Be aware that it has been around for a long time and will be phased out probably next year. If you want something more modern and a bit lighter take a look at the MS261. It is a similar pro-style saw from Stihl. It comes with a higher price tag but if you plan on using it for another 10 years or so it may be well worth it. I am still asking myself if I should not have sprung for the 261 instead of the 290 but was too cheap at that time.


----------



## MasterMech

KaptJaq said:


> Does anybody have an opinion on the Stihl 290 farm boss with an 18" bar? MY 13 year old saw, 33cc/18" box store brand is getting a little tired. I saw the Stihl 290 farm boss for $289 today. Is it a good saw? Is $289 a good price for it?
> 
> KaptJaq


 
That was a joke right?  

MS290 is the two-wheel drive 6 cylinder standard shift pickup of chainsaws. A workhorse through and through. Not going to win any races but reliable as dirt and a price tag just about anyone can live with. It's a great machine for the money. That said, if you can afford more saw, I highly recommend you pursue those options.

Did you mean $389 on that saw? $389 is standard list price for a MS290 wearing an 18" bar. If you saw a new 18" MS290 for $289, that is a deal for sure.


Grisu said:


> Be aware that it has been around for a long time and will be phased out probably next year.


 
MS290 will most likely be the last saw in the line-up that Stihl replaces. It has been and probably will be their best seller for some time yet.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

I'd be all over one for $289.  I paid more than that for mine.  It has been a good friend.  I run a 16" bar on it with a yellow chain 95% of the time and have a 20" bar with a green chain for backup.   

Matt


----------



## freddypd

Hey Kapt, I agree if that is the price and there is another one avail, PM me so I can take advantage. Is that for a used craigslist one? I think I will go new for my first ever chainsaw.


----------



## fishinpa

I went to buy the 290 one Saturday and the dealer that had them closed too early so I had to go another vendor and bought the 270 (that what they had) and love it. I believe the 290 has an extra cc or two and I wish I has that extra power. If you are comfortable and careful with a chainsaw already, be sure to get "Super Rapid" chain for it and stay away from the basic 'safety chain it comes with. Super Rapid is much more aggressive and really allows Stihl saws to perform.

DISCLAIMER: If anyone reading this is new to running saws, I recommend sticking with the standard chain for the first season or two of use. These aggressive chains are dangerous and possibly life threatening to anyone, ESPECIALLY the non-experienced!

The price is very fair. I think I paid about that for my 270 three years ago or so.


----------



## fishinpa

WOW, I just called my local dealer and got the current retail on these two saws as of 5 minutes ago and I thought I would share the info:

Stihl MS270 replaced by the MS271 - $449.00 with an 18" setup. (geared toward, but not fully commercial)

Stihl MS290 - $389.00 with a 18" setup. (more home owner geared)

He added that the MS261 is the 'entry level' commercial saw and is $569.99, 18" setup.

I guess I am keeping my 270!


----------



## DanCorcoran

You don't need to visit a dealer to find the list price.  This link provides dealer list prices (it is linked to a local dealer here in Richmond, but the info is from Stihl):

http://www.stihldealer.net/categoryinfo-dealer-_arneea-toplvl-2-catid-2.aspx


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

I agree with Grisu.  I started out with the 290, liked it but felt it was underpowered for its weight.  I sold it on CL, saved a little and a few months later bought the MS261.  The 261 is a night and day comparison to the 290.  My 290 would bog down and stall the chain in hard woods like oak and locust.  None of that happening with the 261.  Got mine for $512 OTD w/ 18" bar and spare chain.  If your budget is around $300 check CL and eBay for a decent used pro saw Husky or Stihl.  Good luck to you.


----------



## DMZX

I mostly cut standing, dead softwoods, 8"-18" so my 290 w/20" bar,  fills the bill just about right.  Easy to maintain.  Reliable. 

If I was cutting anything larger, or denser, I would sell it and buy a 362.


----------



## KaptJaq

freddypd said:


> Hey Kapt, I agree if that is the price and there is another one avail, PM me so I can take advantage. Is that for a used craigslist one? I think I will go new for my first ever chainsaw.


 
One off... A neighbor bought it for $389 to clean up after the storm.  I saw him struggling with it and and went over to talk to him.  He complained that the first couple of cuts were great but now it is very slow.  Told him his chain was very dull.  It is brand new, how could that be?  He ended up calling a landscaper to clear his yard. When his patio was cleared you could see all the chain marks on the concrete. 

Chain saws are too much work for him or there is something wrong with this one. Do I want it for $100 off what he paid?

KaptJaq


----------



## jeffoc

I'd take it at that price. It wouldn't be worth it to resell. But if I needed one I'd jump on it.


----------



## Flatbedford

tel him you do for $150 off and see where you end up. Explain the $$$ involved in repairs after contact with patio. Don't tell him that you'll have to spend 15 minutes hand filing the chain. Explain that the chain and possibly the bar will have to be replaced.


----------



## Beer Belly

I'd jump on it


----------



## StihlHead

jeffoc said:


> That price would be good around here for one in decent shape. I was at an auction a couple of weeks ago and an older 029 sold for 325.


 
The 029 has a smaller size engine than the 290, and IMO it is the dog of the series. I had one 029 and even a muffler mod did not wake it up. 029 Super is the same engine as the 290, which is a lot better. The 310 is the best saw in that series, IMO. You can get a good 310 here for $325 and absolutely spank an 029 with it. Lightly modified the 310 will have the same power as a 390, and without the added vibration or cost.

You can also get a 026 here in really good condition for $250-300. I would rate my modified 310 about even with my modified 260s in terms of all-around usability. The modded 310 runs a 20 inch bar well though, and that is a stretch even for the fully ported 026. I run 3/8 std B&C on all of these, but they will also run .325 B&C. If you want an 026/260 saw, look for one with the clear gas tank and fully tunable carb (has the H jet adjustment). The PRO model is not really needed, with the decomp button and adjustable oiler, but they do not hurt any either.


----------



## jeffoc

StihlHead said:


> 029 is a smaller size engine saw, and IMO the dog of the series. I had one 029 and even a muffler mod did not wake it up. 029 Super is the same engine as the 290, which is a lot better. The 310 is the best saw in that series, IMO. You can get a good 310 here for $325 and absolutely spank an 029 with it. Lightly modified the 310 will have the same power as a 390, and without the added vibration or cost.


 
Thanks for the clarification. I always thought the 290 was the updated 029. I already thought it got bid way too high. Now I know it did. 
Anything Stihl around here gets top dollar.


----------



## HittinSteel

jeffoc said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I always thought the 290 was the updated 029. I already thought it got bid way too high. Now I know it did.
> Anything Stihl around here gets top dollar.


 
 Here too, that's why I buy the pro huskys  for the price of stihl homeowner saws


----------



## TreePointer

Used 290's in decent shape go for ~$250 on CL here, so $289 for a barely used 290-18" saw is a nice deal if you need it. 

It doesn't compare well to modern pro saws with respect to antivibration, fuel efficiency, and power-to-weight; but it will be a dramatic upgrade to a 33cc Craftsman (or similar). A 20cc+ jump in displacement between any two models will put a smile on your face.


----------



## StihlHead

jeffoc said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I always thought the 290 was the updated 029. I already thought it got bid way too high. Now I know it did.
> Anything Stihl around here gets top dollar.


 
Yah, I though the same until I bought the 029. It was not the same as my 290. I was very dissappointed and flipped it. As for the series, the 029 was the early model, the 029 Super was the updated model with the larger engine, and the 290 was/is the same as the 029 Super with the MS number change. The frames are all the same, and otherwise the same saws (029, 029 Super, 290, 310, 039 & 390). You can swap/upgrade engines between all of these saws. Note also that the 031 is a completely different saw than the 310, but the 039 is the same as the 390. Stihl weird numbering for you.


----------



## corey21

I think you will like it has gave me great service.


----------



## MasterMech

KaptJaq said:


> One off... A neighbor bought it for $389 to clean up after the storm. I saw him struggling with it and and went over to talk to him. He complained that the first couple of cuts were great but now it is very slow. Told him his chain was very dull. It is brand new, how could that be? He ended up calling a landscaper to clear his yard. When his patio was cleared you could see all the chain marks on the concrete.
> 
> Chain saws are too much work for him or there is something wrong with this one. Do I want it for $100 off what he paid?
> 
> KaptJaq


 
Only if it really needs _nothing_ and the chain isn't banged up too bad.


I would try the $150 off approach, can't hurt.  After all that concrete cutting, you may want to pick up a new chain for it.  I can't see the chain but I can only imagine how damaged it might be.  Good excuse to lose the safety chain that came with it and pick up a full-chisel (RSC) chain for it.


----------



## Dyno625

I have a 290 and I think it is a perfectly fine saw. Put a rapid super chain on it and it will do a good job. Not the most powerful saw out there but a good saw none the less. I have several saws and this is one of my more go to saws.


----------



## TreePointer

It's all relative  If you're upgrading form a lower displacement Polan/Craftsman, then you'll be happy with a 290. 

Just don't ever get your hands on a modern pro saw.  Then you will trash fhe 290 for being an overweight pig of a turd doorstop boat anchor


----------



## Boog

TreePointer said:


> It's all relative If you're upgrading form a lower displacement Polan/Craftsman, then you'll be happy with a 290.
> 
> Just don't ever get your hands on a modern pro saw. Then you will trash fhe 290 for being an overweight pig of a turd doorstop boat anchor


 
Is it really that bad TreePointer .......seriously........ I'm working another "old ammo trade" for a like new 290 Farm Boss right now with a guy. It would be a good "financial" deal for me, but you have me wondering if I should just keep the .22, 9mm, and 12 ga stuff I was going to trade for a theoretical "better deal". I've got 3 old real boat anchors in the garage now for my Starcraft and Boston Whaler ..... don't need any more "anchors"!   Then again, I fish up on the Niagara River sometimes, you never can have too many anchors in the boat when your above the falls.


----------



## Flatbedford

Its not that bad at all. Its just that there is better _if you want to pay for it_. The 290 will serve you very well for years and years. You can drive to work in a Chevy or a Lamborghini. Is the Chevy a boat anchor?


----------



## StihlHead

Yah, the 290 gets no respect. They will cut wood though, and they will run a 20 inch bar with no problems. They are also the most popular Stihl saw sold over the past 10 years or so. I see them all the time, used by road crews, county workers, wood scrounges, etc. They take a beating. Downside of the 290 beastie is the power to weight ratio, vibration, and somewhat lacking in power for a saw that size. I have done a lot of cutting with a 290 and more with a 310. The 1127 series has the downside of lower grade plastic handles, a plastic side cover and engine casing, not so great air filter, clam shell engines and spur sprockets. They have the upside of a good adjustable oiler, the sprockets can be swapped out with a 360 rim drive and they can be easilly modified to get 10% more power. Oh, and they are cheaper than the pro models. As a group they are all better then thier replacement EPA models as well, with more power, lower weight and cost. The EPA models have better AV and they run cleaner.


----------



## Boog

Flatbedford said:


> Its not that bad at all. Its just that there is better _if you want to pay for it_. The 290 will serve you very well for years and years. You can drive to work in a Chevy or a Lamborghini. Is the Chevy a boat anchor?


 
(Doning asbestos suit)
Ummm, at the risk of getting seriously flamed here, yeah, that's pretty much what I consider most of them from the last 30 years to be.  I've been a Toyota person since the 80's ........ well, I do have an E-150 conversion van in the drive too.  Now, many of the pre 80's Chevys, now that's a diffrent breed of car!


----------



## Flatbedford

I'm not a Chevy fan either, but what I was trying to say is that both cars would get you to work on time. While one of them is capable of blistering speed, it wouldn't help much in the morning commute. On the race track might be a different story, but who drives on race tracks, and how often?


----------



## TreePointer

Boog Powell said:


> Is it really that bad TreePointer .......seriously........ I'm working another "old ammo trade" for a like new 290 Farm Boss right now with a guy. It would be a good "financial" deal for me, but you have me wondering if I should just keep the .22, 9mm, and 12 ga stuff I was going to trade for a theoretical "better deal". I've got 3 old real boat anchors in the garage now for my Starcraft and Boston Whaler ..... don't need any more "anchors"! Then again, I fish up on the Niagara River sometimes, you never can have too many anchors in the boat when your above the falls.


 
Is it really that bad?  No.  I was just consolidating all the criticism and friendly banter the 290 has received in many forums.  I owned one and it was very reliable--always started on a couple pulls. 

I cut more than the average homeowner and 5 cord firewooder.  On our farm we send trees to the mill and I cut treetops for firewood.  Straight bucking on a timber landing can be accomplished with any moderate to high displacement saw, and being heavy doesn't matter that much.  However, using a 290 to limb and buck treetops in the forest gets tiresome during long cutting sessions (done it many times).  I have the added issue of being more sensitive to vibrations than most sawyers I know, so good antivibration technology is important to me. 

The 290 is not a bad saw but compated to say a 361 (and other modern 50-60cc pro saws), it is a decades old design with relatively low power-to-weight, poor antivibration technology, lower fuel economy, and not as good a stumper.  I'd even take a 50cc 346XP (16/18" bar) over the 290 every time.  With all that being stated, every saw has its place, and not everybody needs to spend $470+ on a saw to cut a couple cords per year.  The 290 has served many people well, and if it doesn't fit your needs you can always resell it .


----------



## MasterMech

Boog Powell said:


> Is it really that bad TreePointer .......seriously........ I'm working another "old ammo trade" for a like new 290 Farm Boss right now with a guy. It would be a good "financial" deal for me, but you have me wondering if I should just keep the .22, 9mm, and 12 ga stuff I was going to trade for a theoretical "better deal". I've got 3 old real boat anchors in the garage now for my Starcraft and Boston Whaler ..... don't need any more "anchors"! Then again, I fish up on the Niagara River sometimes, you never can have too many anchors in the boat when your above the falls.


 
Unless you plan to sell the 290 and turn it into cash, I wouldn't bother.  Just a quick look at your saw inventory tells me the 290 would just collect dust.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

KaptJaq said:


> Does anybody have an opinion on the Stihl 290 farm boss with an 18" bar? MY 13 year old saw, 33cc/18" box store brand is getting a little tired. I saw the Stihl 290 farm boss for $289 today. Is it a good saw? Is $289 a good price for it?
> 
> KaptJaq


 

I had one for 8 years.  I beat the dogsh_t out of it.  Cut 100+ cord with it.  And did ZERO maintenance.  I sold it for $140 to a buddy and it still runs like a top.


----------



## outcast

i didn't read this whole thread....

i have a ms290 farm boss, 18" chain. it works great ! cuts anything i need it to cut, and does it quickly.

i paid $290 for it, bran new from a dealer = i had a "hook up".


----------



## drizler

And at the end of it all I lied.   Rather didn't read what I typed in the dark and never was so accurate with numbers.   The price is $390 locally.    That's about right around here, take the highest prices in the country and add some more.  Go figure and sorry about the misquote.    Where did one of you guys find one in the Upstate Vermont area lately for around $300????     Every place around here is at least MSRP+.


----------



## StihlHead

No Stihl for you!


----------



## TreePointer

You can buy decent 290's on CL for $300 or less.  Sometimes you'll get a case and extras thrown in, too.


----------



## drizler

Personally I'm pretty satisfied with my own 400 Echo and the nice litttle pump bulb makes it start pretty well considering how iffy every small engine has become since the EPA started designing everyone's engines for them.   This Stihl is going to be a gift so I'm having to get a new one rather than hunt CL like I'm accustomed to.    I sort of appreciate old models too.    I never did like being the crash test dummy for newer better ideas.    Give me the old designs any day


----------

